# Tales Of Hearts Trademark Filed By Namco Bandai In The US



## Hyro-Sama (Feb 23, 2012)

Namco Bandai hasn’t forgotten about Tales of Hearts. In fact, they took an extra step to protect the title in North America by filing a second trademark for Tales of Hearts on February 17, 2012.

The difference between the original trademark, registered in 2008, is the new trademark applies also applies to downloadable video game software. The previous trademark covered computer game programs, coin-operated amusement games, and networked video games. Perhaps, Namco Bandai is considering to releaseTales of Hearts as a digital download?

Tales of Hearts was originally released for the Nintendo DS in 2008 with either anime cutscenes or CG movies. The game has a number of Namco crossovers including Lloyd Irving from Tales of Symphonia, Jade from Tales of the Abyss, Klonoa, Heihachi from Tekken, and KOS-MOS from Xenosaga.


 Source


----------



## Hells Malice (Feb 23, 2012)

I'd be excited, except this is Bamco.

Though since the Tales of Hearts english translation went south, and is taking years, this would be good news if this lead to an actual localization. Maybe Tales of the Abyss did well.
The game seems good.


----------



## pokefloote (Feb 23, 2012)

I hope it gets localized. At least the anime version, I don't care at all for the CG version they made...
For the DS though? Or maybe it's for the Vita like they did with Innocence?


----------



## Nah3DS (Feb 23, 2012)

I really hope this isnt getting localized

Kajitani has been working hard on a translation patch and improving the game.

This will only end just like Graces... Bamco releasing the game for a sony console (aka the vita) and Kajitani will have to drop the translation.

fuck bamco, I dont want to see Kajitani's work going to the trash can


----------



## Zarcon (Feb 23, 2012)

Hells Malice said:


> Though since the Tales of Hearts english translation went south


When did it go south?
Kaji just loves doing troll updates is all.

I'd feel weird about an official translation of Hearts.
A lot of work has gone into satisfying all fans for Tales games in Kaji's translation with hacked in toggle options for various localization styles.
It'd suck to lose them.
On the other hand, more localizations is never a bad thing and it means future titles might make it over sooner.

Suppose we'll see how things go.


----------



## Hells Malice (Feb 23, 2012)

Zarcon said:


> Hells Malice said:
> 
> 
> > Though since the Tales of Hearts english translation went south
> ...



I don't remember. I read one of his updates where he planned on changing the game and never went back, since it wasn't like a typical troll update (which were annoying too). If he was trolling, there was no "just kidding" released after it.
Frankly I just want the stock game, not some fanmorphed and modded version in English.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Feb 23, 2012)

Hells Malice, I don't know how to phrase this without insulting you to some degree, so uh, you sound like a jackass.

Anyways, if this is released, it will probably be a Vita download title, as Bamco has shown no love for Nintendo handhelds in the west.


----------



## Sylar1 (Feb 23, 2012)

Stupid bamco better not bring it to the vita


----------



## Hells Malice (Feb 23, 2012)

Nathan Drake said:


> Hells Malice, I don't know how to phrase this without insulting you to some degree, so uh, you sound like a jackass.
> 
> Anyways, if this is released, it will probably be a Vita download title, as Bamco has shown no love for Nintendo handhelds in the west.



*looks at my own sig*
I've heard worse.
Nail me to a cross for wanting a pure game.


----------



## Nah3DS (Feb 23, 2012)

Hells Malice said:


> *looks at my own sig*
> I've heard worse.
> Nail me to a cross for wanting a pure game.


haha what have you done to that innoncent and "educated" girl to piss her off THAT bad? 

anyway... yeah, you suck... I want the fan translation


----------



## Zarcon (Feb 23, 2012)

Hells Malice said:


> I don't remember. I read one of his updates where he planned on changing the game and never went back, since it wasn't like a typical troll update (which were annoying too). If he was trolling, there was no &quot;just kidding&quot; released after it.
> Frankly I just want the stock game, not some fanmorphed and modded version in English.


Yup, that was a troll update.
All his updates are troll updates. It's his way of saying "I'm still alive and work is still being done."
It's the stock game except bug fixed with multiple localization options depending on which Bamco style you like (or his own version if you hate all Bamco versions) with in-battle dialogue/win quotes subtitled in.

It's easier not to follow fan translations too closely anyway. No need to hype yourself for something that might get cancelled or C&D'd.
Just forget about it and be happily surprised if a news post on its completion is made one day.


----------



## Nah3DS (Feb 23, 2012)

Zarcon said:


> It's easier not to follow fan translations too closely anyway. No need to hype yourself for something that might get cancelled or C&D'd.
> Just forget about it and be happily surprised if a news post on its completion is made one day.


you're a wise man


----------



## Hells Malice (Feb 23, 2012)

Zarcon said:


> Hells Malice said:
> 
> 
> > I don't remember. I read one of his updates where he planned on changing the game and never went back, since it wasn't like a typical troll update (which were annoying too). If he was trolling, there was no &quot;just kidding&quot; released after it.
> ...



*facepalm*
Well I think he's an idiot, but his translation is solid based on the first chapter. So I look forward to its completion.



NahuelDS said:


> Hells Malice said:
> 
> 
> > *looks at my own sig*
> ...



I can't put into words how stupid she was, but it was along the lines of most of her posts being drug induced man hating, and me bashing every single one of them until she snapped.


----------



## smile72 (Feb 23, 2012)

I'm also looking forward to his translation because if Namco decides to release Tales of Hearts it will be as Tales of Hearts R for the PS Vita. I want to play the original first to notice the changes they made to the story!


----------



## Zarcon (Feb 23, 2012)

Hells Malice said:


> Well I think he's an idiot, but his translation is solid based on the first chapter. So I look forward to its completion.


You get pretty tired of being constantly harassed for updates all the time. It's probably just his way of having fun with it.
Trolling the fans is certainly better than blowing up on the fans and quitting, ahaha.


----------



## Skelletonike (Feb 23, 2012)

Zarcon said:


> Hells Malice said:
> 
> 
> > Well I think he's an idiot, but his translation is solid based on the first chapter. So I look forward to its completion.
> ...


It was pretty much the same with Absolute Zero, just that he didn't troll like that, but people still kept bothering him too often.


----------



## Nah3DS (Feb 23, 2012)

Skelletonike said:


> Zarcon said:
> 
> 
> > Hells Malice said:
> ...


----------



## Skelletonike (Feb 23, 2012)

NahuelDS said:


> Skelletonike said:
> 
> 
> > Zarcon said:
> ...


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Feb 23, 2012)

Sylar1 said:


> Stupid bamco better not bring it to the vita


Why not?
The more interesting titles for the Vita, the merrier.


----------



## Nah3DS (Feb 23, 2012)

Pingouin7 said:


> Sylar1 said:
> 
> 
> > Stupid bamco better not bring it to the vita
> ...


NOOOOOOOOO BECAUSE IT'S NOT ON NINTENDOOOOOOOOO 

nah, seriusly, I dont want this on vita because it will be just like Tales Of Graces F. What bamco did to Wii users was just cruel.



Skelletonike said:


> I rarely post there and when I do it's mainly to annoy other posters like correct their troll english or something.


----------



## Sylar1 (Feb 23, 2012)

Pingouin7 said:


> Sylar1 said:
> 
> 
> > Stupid bamco better not bring it to the vita
> ...




Because so far i don't plan on getting a vita?


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Feb 23, 2012)

Sylar1 said:


> Pingouin7 said:
> 
> 
> > Sylar1 said:
> ...


Why deprive Vita buyers from this game just because you aren't getting a Vita?


----------



## Sylar1 (Feb 23, 2012)

Pingouin7 said:


> Sylar1 said:
> 
> 
> > Pingouin7 said:
> ...



Because i'd rather have the game to play myself?


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Feb 23, 2012)

Sylar1 said:


> Pingouin7 said:
> 
> 
> > Sylar1 said:
> ...


So if they bring the game out for the Vita, they would be stupid for not listening to one single fan's selfish desires?


----------



## Skelletonike (Feb 23, 2012)

Pingouin7 said:


> Sylar1 said:
> 
> 
> > Pingouin7 said:
> ...


Although I do find the logic rather stupid, I'd rather if they remake Hearts for the 3DS or just another tales entirely, like Symphonia or something, seeing as the 3DS is quite capable of doing ebtter graphics than the Game Cube. =O


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Feb 23, 2012)

Skelletonike said:


> Pingouin7 said:
> 
> 
> > Sylar1 said:
> ...


Tales of Symphonia on 3DS would be an epic win.
But it would be better if it was multiplatform (3DS and Vita.)


----------



## Sylar1 (Feb 23, 2012)

Pingouin7 said:


> Sylar1 said:
> 
> 
> > Pingouin7 said:
> ...




Man you're taking me not wanting it for the vita a little too seriously., who really cares if i don't want it for the vita? So fucking what if i would rather have it on a handheld i actually have?


----------



## Gahars (Feb 23, 2012)

Well, it's nice to see that Ma Ti has finally gotten the game he deserves.

_"Heart!"_


----------



## Hop2089 (Feb 23, 2012)

Gahars said:


> Well, it's nice to see that Ma Ti has finally gotten the game he deserves.
> 
> _"Heart!"_



I loled


----------



## manni (Feb 24, 2012)

I wouldn't mind it being on the Vita and that's out of my budget. SO I say 3DS cause its affordable.


----------

